# "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"



## Deichkind (30. März 2009)

Zunächst die nackten Infos:

Wann: gestern
Wo: mal was neues, statt dahme oder weissenhaus jedenfalls ohne jeden weiteren bb-kontakt (nicht mal auf sichtweite)
Wer: ich 
Wind: 0-2 aber gegen abend komplett ententeich
Drift: 0 bis gar nicht
Womit: BB
Köder: gummis in allen farben (der grosse testtag)
Wie Groß: ab ca 50 gab es auf den kopf
Wie viel: mit nach hause 14 leos bis 82 cm !!!

so, genug der zahlen. gestern gab es den frühlingseinstand nach maß. durch die zeitumstellung blieb es ja länger hell und bei 4 grad wassertemperatur geht es eh nicht länger als 3 stunden aufm wasser. also entspannt auf die autobahn richtung dahme und auf der fahrt überlegt "och nö, nich schon wieder". also irgendwo runter, richtung küste und frei nach schnauze nen spot gesucht. um drei uhr war alles aufgerödelt und ich aufm wasser. untergrund: mischgrund (muscheln, sand, seegras). der wind so gut wie nicht vorhanden. neuer spot also somit auch mal völlig neue köder. 

da ich ja bekanntlich ausschliesslich mit gummi fische (katzen und dunkle jiggs, shads u.a.) blieben die heute bewusst an land. es machten sich also illustre farben wie orange, silber, grün, pink, dunkel blau u.a. mit auf den weg. die ersten 1,5 stunden brachten 2 fische um die 50 cm. aber hart erarbeitet. erste zweifel machten sich breit. scheiss spot, scheiss farben, scheiss kälte oder generell scheiss frühlingsanfang? 

gegen halb 6 schlief der restliche wind inklusive meiner eisfüsse komplett ein und es war ententeich angesagt und die anstehende frühdämmerung sollte die wende bringen. jetzt ging wirklich jede noch so grelle farbe und es kam ein leo nach dem anderen hoch. zwischendurch mal ne dunklere farbe probiert aber nix ging. also zurück zur shock-farbe und weiter gefangen. ausser japan-rot. die lief auch nicht.

problem: die blase platzt, die füsse sind fast nich mehr da wo sie hingehören, zumindest merkt man sie nicht und genau jetzt gehts ab!

also überlegt, wie lange hält man es noch aus und dann bis zum bitteren ende durchgezogen. wenn ich den rückweg zum ufer auch mit einberechnet hätte.:q also gepaddelt wie ein wilder, ran an den strand, im laufen weste, gürtel, watjacke etc. abgelegt und den küstenschutz mit ca. 30 kubikmeter boden weg gespült.

dann zurück zum auto und zwei kisten mit über 25 kilo fisch verpackt. geiler tag!

nachtrag: alle leos waren männchen oder hatten zumindest keinen laich und waren kugelrund und voll mit krebsen! |wavey:


----------



## djoerni (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

dickes petri! Das hört sich doch seeehr gut an!


----------



## HD4ever (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

hört sich doch klasse an !!!!
wie gut das das BB nicht abgesoffen ist bei der Zuladung :m
nä mal kannst ruhig nen paar schöne Bilder zeigen #6


----------



## Rosi (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Von mir auch ein dickes Petri #6 Dorsche sind mit der Weile rarer als Meerforellen. Wie weit warst du denn draußen? Und hab ich das richtig verstanden, sie bissen erst in der Morgendämmerung?


----------



## Meerforellenfan (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*



Deichkind schrieb:


> Zunächst die nackten Infos:
> 
> Wann: gestern
> Wo: mal was neues, statt dahme oder weissenhaus jedenfalls ! |wavey:



Da wird ja mancher Fischer neidisch............


----------



## Deichkind (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

@ rosi

nein, falsch verstanden. sie bissen erst gegen abend. bin ja um ca. 15 uhr gestartet!

fahre alleine nicht weiter als 300 m raus!


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Dickes Petri :m!!!
Auf solche Infos hab ich schon gewartet... Dann gehts also endlich ab!


----------



## djoerni (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

@pasy
wenn du los willst mach mal ne ansage!!! mir will los!


----------



## loki73 (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

ein dickes petri und toller bericht.
nur gut das keine bilder dabei waren, sonst werd ich noch ganz rot vor neid.


----------



## macmarco (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Petri auch von mir 
Danke, dass du uns dran teilnehmen lässt


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

FETTES PETRI HEIL !!!!
das lässt mich hoffen ,was das jahr noch bringt:vik:
hast nich dochn paar impressionen auf zelluloid gebannt


----------



## Hansen fight (30. März 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Na sauber Deichkind.
Es gibt sie also doch noch die Dorsche 
Sag mal an wann Du wieder los willst.
Ich bin auch ein Gummifetischist  #6


----------



## luckysurfer1973 (3. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Erst mal auch von mir ein fettes "Petri" zu dieser 
schönen Fangstatistik für einen Tag.

Und>>>>|good:

Jetzt müsste nur noch die Info kommen wo denn 
in etwa dein noch geheimer Geheimplatz war, aber
wenn ich dich dann mal auf dem Wasser sehe weiß 
ich dass ich richtig bin.


_________________________________________________

*Angeln ist nicht alles, aber ohne Angeln ist alles nichts.*

:s:s:s:s:s:s:s:s:s:s


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (3. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Moin Carsten,

das ist doch mal ein schöner Beitrag.
es gibt sie also noch die Bartelträger.

"Petri Heil" wünsch ich dir.

Man sieht sich am Wasser!

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Seatrout_Rügen (3. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Schön, endlich eine Meldung,die allen Schwarzsehern das Gegenteil zeigt. Freue mich für den Erfolg. Petri Step


----------



## Reppi (4. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Moin mein Großer !
Schit Inkontinenz....|rolleyes
Aber so sind noch ein paar Dorsche für uns nachgeblieben...
Jetzt mußt Du nur noch sagen , wohin Du dich verfahren hast....


----------



## AlBundy (7. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

Schöner Bericht mein Großer - weißt Bescheid! #h

Und wer kennt das Gefühl nicht, wenn man im Boot sitzt, ES einen überkommt, man es aber solang wie möglich versucht zu unterdrücken bis irgendwann der Cowndown (wird das so geschrieben?) beginnt abwärts zu laufen... mit absoluter Körperspannung aus dem Boot, aus den Klamotten die Düne schon in greifbarer Nähe... doch das Wasser in den Augen lässt sie schon verschwommen wirken... aber dann... diese Erleichterung und wenn dann noch der Körper langsam entkrampf... was für ein schöner Tag!!! :q


----------



## Deichkind (7. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*

@ reppi

den spot gebe ich offiziell bekannt wenn ich beim nächsten ansitz dort nix fange!:q:q


----------



## Reppi (9. April 2009)

*AW: "Frühlingsanfang in Zahlen" oder "Frühling, Fische und feiste Grössen"*



> den spot gebe ich offiziell bekannt wenn ich beim nächsten ansitz dort nix fange



Du Mors |rolleyes,
vor mir brauchste keine Angst zu haben; BB kenne ich nur noch aus der Zeitung....


----------

